# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Dorado Beach

## stbartshopper

We use to go pre Ritz Carlton when it was a Hyatt and it was a wonderful family place. The beach rooms were large and right on the water. The food was good and they had a breakwater that protected the little ones from the surf as well as from beach erosion. We have not been back since it became a Ritz Carlton but have read that a lot of money has been poured into the place. The grounds were all fenced in but the fence was out of sight. There were perimeter guards, 24/7 who you only saw when you drove out. The drive from the airport is about 45 minutes or so and back then there was no reason to leave the grounds other than to go back to the airport. As I recall, they did have a boat (or bus?) that went over to Old San Juan in the morning and returned in the afternoon.
Unfortunately, once we discovered SBH there was no reason to return.

----------

